# Issue with 1099 due to my account being deleted..



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

So i had written to Uber asking them to delete my driver account, i would just be a rider, not sure what happened, but they now appear to have no record of me and i have not received my Uber 1099 for Tax purposes. They say "send us a message from the email account you used while driving for us, i only have two, so i tried both, Uber cs responds with "we have no record of that email address", i say "there se are the only two addresses i have", it id goes in circles from there, nobody will help me, and nobody will get me a 1099 or try to positively identify me, what do you folks think i should do?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

D.J. said:


> So i had written to Uber asking them to delete my driver account, i would just be a rider, not sure what happened, but they now appear to have no record of me and i have not received my Uber 1099 for Tax purposes. They say "send us a message from the email account you used while driving for us, i only have two, so i tried both, Uber cs responds with "we have no record of that email address", i say "there se are the only two addresses i have", it id goes in circles from there, nobody will help me, and nobody will get me a 1099 or try to positively identify me, what do you folks think i should do?


Just use your 2016 total bank deposits from Uber as your 1099 revenue. It's pretty easy.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Is it possible they deleted all traces of him out of the system? including records of paying him?

They might have taken "deletion" to mean completely 1000% purge him from the system.

It's not out of the realm of posibility.

It's not like uber has ever done anything the right way.


----------

